# Ashley Marie and Marie ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of Ashley and me. She will be here to spend the weekend with us ... so, I will not be online very much. I cherish every moment with this beautiful young lady. She is now taller than me!

She graduates from college (University of Maryland, Baltimore) in May with majors in Psychology and Biology. She will be taking a break from school and then will continue her education. She is planning to study to become a physical therapist. Right now she works in a physical therapy facility.

She is such a joy to be around. Her sense of humor is wonderful.(she is being a little devil in the one photo and gets me going ... LOL) And, she has a heart of gold. Needless to say ... she lights up my life.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Enjoy your weekend Marie. You are both so beautiful!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing---I always love seeing pics of the both of you together! Ashley Marie is the perfect g-daughter! You are so blessed to have her in your life & she is to have you. Enjoy your precious time together. We won't go anyplace while you are gone.:HistericalSmiley::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She's beautiful Marie. I definitely see the resemblance. Have an amazing weekend with her. I can't wait to hear all about it!. 

BTW, my nephew is a sophomore at Johns Hopkins--maybe we should introduce them!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Have a wonderful weekend with Ashley. Love the pictures of you two.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggie's mommy said:


> Enjoy your weekend Marie. You are both so beautiful!


Than you, Maggie! :tender:


edelweiss said:


> Thanks for sharing---I always love seeing pics of the both of you together! Ashley Marie is the perfect g-daughter! You are so blessed to have her in your life & she is to have you. Enjoy your precious time together. We won't go anyplace while you are gone.:HistericalSmiley::Waiting::Waiting:


Thank you, Sandi!:tender:Yes, she is a blessing, for sure. The last time she was here she hugged and kissed me good-bye and went downstairs to go out her car. All of a sudden, I hear her running back upstairs. She runs over to me and hugs and kisses me and tells me once again that she loves me.:wub: And, she always tries to tell me that she *loves me more* through her texts and when she is here. Of course, this goes back and forth between us! LOL True love. :heart:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

These are very beautiful pics of you and your granddaughter Ashley Marie (love her name!!!).

Wishing you a great time together and I know how much you're looking forward to it.
You are blessed to have her in your life and of course she is blessed to have you, dear Marie!
These photos show your deep love... definately! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Two beautiful ladies! Enjoy your time with her!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What cute pictures! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> She's beautiful Marie. I definitely see the resemblance. Have an amazing weekend with her. I can't wait to hear all about it!.
> 
> BTW, my nephew is a sophomore at Johns Hopkins--maybe we should introduce them!


Thank you, Kim! 

John Hopkins is connected with the University of Maryland in Baltimore and their medical programs. I will share with Ashley that your nephew goes to John Hopkins. However, she has a boyfriend. She and Justin have been going together for over three and a half years. He adores her and treats her so well. Kerry got to meet Ashley and Justin ... this pix was taken then. Ashley doesn't change much in looks ... well, I do tell her she gets more beautiful every year.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful photos Marie, enjoy your weekend with Ashley, it sounds like so much fun. You should be so proud of her, it's so good to hear of kids doing well in school with a bright future ahead. Post some pics next week!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Have a wonderful weekend with Ashley. Love the pictures of you two.


Thank you so much, Kathy. :tender:



Alexa said:


> These are very beautiful pics of you and your granddaughter Ashley Marie (love her name!!!).
> 
> Wishing you a great time together and I know how much you're looking forward to it.
> You are blessed to have her in your life and of course she is blessed to have you, dear Marie!
> ...


Aww ... thank you so much, Alexandra. :wub: I do feel honored that although she will be twenty-three in February ... that she still wants to spend some weekends here. I never pressure her to come visit either ... so, that is what makes it even more special to me. She has a boyfriend, a job and school ...and, yet still loves to be here, too. 



donnad said:


> Two beautiful ladies! Enjoy your time with her!


Thank you so much, Donna!:tender:




sherry said:


> What cute pictures! Have a great weekend!


Thank you, Sherry! Time flies when she is here ... it really does.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Kim!
> 
> John Hopkins is connected with the University of Maryland in Baltimore and their medical programs. I will share with Ashley that your nephew goes to John Hopkins. However, she has a boyfriend. She and Justin have been going together for over three and a half years. He adores her and treats her so well. Kerry got to meet Ashley and Justin ... this pix was taken then. Ashley doesn't change much in looks ... well, I do tell her she gets more beautiful every year.


Great picture! I don't want to be a pushy aunt, although I'm sure he probably thinks I am or would be! I thought it might be nice for them to meet because of our friendship. I'm sure he'd make fun of me for suggesting it--that's his MO. He's super smart, very sarcastic/funny/amazing personality--I just adore him.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Two beautiful ladies!! Enjoy your week end together.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww, you both are so photogenic. I hope you have the most wonderful time together. I know how important she is to you. She is at such a great time in her life, so many opportunities lie before her.

Have a lot of fun.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Beautiful photos Marie, enjoy your weekend with Ashley, it sounds like so much fun. You should be so proud of her, it's so good to hear of kids doing well in school with a bright future ahead. Post some pics next week!


Thank you, Brenda!:wub: 



kd1212 said:


> Great picture! I don't want to be a pushy aunt, although I'm sure he probably thinks I am or would be! I thought it might be nice for them to meet because of our friendship. I'm sure he'd make fun of me for suggesting it--that's his MO. He's super smart, very sarcastic/funny/amazing personality--I just adore him.


 Thank you, Kim! What does MO stand for? LOL You are right ... it would be nice for them to meet. They could become great friends. 



chichi said:


> Two beautiful ladies!! Enjoy your week end together.


Thank you so much, Jill. :tender:



wkomorow said:


> Aww, you both are so photogenic. I hope you have the most wonderful time together. I know how important she is to you. She is at such a great time in her life, so many opportunities lie before her.
> 
> Have a lot of fun.


Thank you, Walter. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Modus Operandi! LOL!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

How nice to spend the weekend together! I hope you both have a great time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Modus Operandi! LOL!


Oh, Kim ... of course, I knew that. LOL!



mfa said:


> How nice to spend the weekend together! I hope you both have a great time.


Thank you, Florence! Hugs to you and Pearlan. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I cannot believe she's graduating already. I remember when she first got into UMBC. Sounds like she got an awesome education and will continue. And still with the same boyfriend. :wub::wub: She is such a wonderful young woman and granddaughter and I know you must be counting the days and hours until the weekend. Take lots of pix!!

I think I've told you before that I love the President of the University - Freeman Hrabowski. Such an inspiration. Did she ever get to meet him? He's had quite an interesting life - one of his friends was one of the little girls killed in the church bombing during the civil rights unrest. He calls himself a lifelong math nerd. I had the honor of interviewing him twice because he's such a great interview. When I met him he seemed to know the name of every student he passed by on campus. That's a rarity.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I cannot believe she's graduating already. I remember when she first got into UMBC. Sounds like she got an awesome education and will continue. And still with the same boyfriend. :wub::wub: She is such a wonderful young woman and granddaughter and I know you must be counting the days and hours until the weekend. Take lots of pix!!
> 
> I think I've told you before that I love the President of the University - Freeman Hrabowski. Such an inspiration. Did she ever get to meet him? He's had quite an interesting life - one of his friends was one of the little girls killed in the church bombing during the civil rights unrest. He calls himself a lifelong math nerd. I had the honor of interviewing him twice because he's such a great interview. When I met him he seemed to know the name of every student he passed by on campus. That's a rarity.


Sue, I cannot believe that she is graduating either.

Yes, you did tell me about Freeman Hrabowski. I will ask Ashley if she has met him. I did tell her about him (through you) but, that was quite awhile ago. I will ask her again this weekend.

Last night she texted me and was upset because she was given short notice about a volunteer position she is starting on Sunday ... so, this weekend she will only be here tomorrow night until Saturday evening. She spoke to whomever she will be volunteering for and was told that after this week she can take off a full weekend. It is just that this will be orientation this weekend. Why they gave her such late notice ... I don't know. But, I told her not to worry. She is already planning to come over again very soon.

I never want her to feel guilty for not being here more. I am the one who has kind of pushed her to do more volunteer work because it is a requirement to get into the physical therapy program. She, by the way, needs to earn a doctorate to become a PT. I keep on reminding her though that in the end it will all be worth the hard work she is doing now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad she's coming to visit. I know how much you enjoy her. Two very beautiful and sweet ladies!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a beautiful picture of granddaughter and grandmother :wub:
Marie how on earth do you stay so young, I need your secret. 
I see Ashley looks a lot like you. :wub: both beautiful women, I'm sure if she is anything like her grandma she has a beautiful heart of gold., I can't believe she's graduating :w00t: where has time gone.

Enjoy every second together:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> So glad she's coming to visit. I know how much you enjoy her. Two very beautiful and sweet ladies!!!


Thank you so much, Lynn. :wub:
:wub:


Matilda's mommy said:


> Just a beautiful picture of granddaughter and grandmother :wub:
> Marie how on earth do you stay so young, I need your secret.
> I see Ashley looks a lot like you. :wub: both beautiful women, I'm sure if she is anything like her grandma she has a beautiful heart of gold., I can't believe she's graduating :w00t: where has time gone.
> 
> Enjoy every second together:wub:


Thank you so much, Paula. :heart:

I have often been mistaken as Ashley's mother. I think some of it is heredity. Definitely when I eat well ... then I think I look my best. For myself, especially my face ... 100% organic Argan oil. (Josie Maran) We need to have some kind of healthy fat in our diet for our skin tone ... olive oil is great. In general, I consider myself young at heart when it comes to attitude and how I look at life. I didn't have the easiest life at times (to put it mildly) ... but, I never allowed that to make me feel bitter ... and, I believe that can affect how we look ... inside and out. And, let's face it .. for most of us, a little make-up helps. Just a little lip color and blush helps a lot. 

Here is my photo on my Driver's License. I blocked out information that could leave me open to identity theft. But I did leave on when the license was issued and when it expires. So, this picture was from about six and a half years ago and expires in about a year and a half from now. I often think about what Sue has said ... asking me if there is a picture in the attic ... LOL


----------

